# What is it ??



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I thought I would build on BassBlaster's, "What is it" thread, because I know we all like trying to figure out what a wood is! I'd like to see other folks do the same with a wood they think will stump folks! So here goes.

I would like to ask that if you are a member of IAP also and have seen me put these on there, try to hold back and lets leave this for the Wood, Wood guys if you will ( you don't have to of course, I just thought if you will it will make it more fun ).

I have only made about 25 of these and finding the right piece of wood to make them from is like pulling hens teeth.

So have fun!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 2, 2012)

pine cone?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> pine cone?



No sir.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not on IAP much, Joe, but this looks a bit like a couple of blanks that I got from a guy in Australia. I'm not saying this is an Aussie wood, but am I on the right track?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'm not on IAP much, Joe, but this looks a bit like a couple of blanks that I got from a guy in Australia. I'm not saying this is an Aussie wood, but am I on the right track?



There is a friend of mine in Australia that started making them after I showed them on IAP, and no it is not a wood that is limited to down under, it is everywhere almost, so yes you are probably on the right track and I am sure you have it pegged and if you do, hang in there and lets get a few more guess's.

I may be wrong but I think it will throw the wood, wood folks for a loop!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not on IAP much, Joe, but this looks a bit like a couple of blanks that I got from a guy in Australia. I'm not saying this is an Aussie wood, but am I on the right track?
> ...



Is your friend's name George?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

DKMD said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Yes, so you know what it is! So if you will, let the wood guys go at it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm on IAP and still have no clue. I guess I missed that thread over there. I dont even have a guess, lol.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 2, 2012)

The first thing I think of is roasted garlic cloves. Random I know, but I'm going to run with it.....


----------



## kweinert (Sep 2, 2012)

Cast dried corn.

Yep, another wild guess.

Ken


----------



## JMC (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > Cast dried corn.
> ...



You're a sick person.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > Cast dried corn.
> ...



Nope, you can't polish one of those!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Not yet folks, but I love the different guess's it really is a head scratcher.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe a little hint ? Ok here goes, the leaves on this tree are green like any other tree BUT they are not called leaves!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2012)

palm, at the root area...?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> palm, at the root area...?



You got it Barry!!! Mexican Fan Palm root ball!! When I can fine the right root ball I make the pen blanks alot of waste though but still cool!!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I aint that smart, I just saw a post recently on a wood turning forum where a guy posted a bowl he made from a palm root ball. Very cool and I made a mental note to give it a try sometime. In fact I have a small queen palm stump in my pile, don't know which palm works best though. I hear they are all a pain to work with. you sure got a good finish on yours though!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2012)

DKMD said:



> Nope, you can't polish one of those!



Doc, as much of an established member as you are we do not tolerate racism from anyone. Please, no more Polish jokes. 


:naughty::naughty::naughty:


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Well, I aint that smart, I just saw a post recently on a wood turning forum where a guy posted a bowl he made from a palm root ball. Very cool and I made a mental note to give it a try sometime. In fact I have a small queen palm stump in my pile, don't know which palm works best though. I hear they are all a pain to work with. you sure got a good finish on yours though!



Yep they are all a pain to work with and that's a fact, to bad there is so much waste in them, if you come across an extra root ball let me know and I'll drive down, I have an order from a call maker for 13 call blanks for a Limited Edition call and the pickins on root balls up here are just not the right pieces.

The finish on the blank pictured is a CA finish, 10 coats of thin CA


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I aint that smart, I just saw a post recently on a wood turning forum where a guy posted a bowl he made from a palm root ball. Very cool and I made a mental note to give it a try sometime. In fact I have a small queen palm stump in my pile, don't know which palm works best though. I hear they are all a pain to work with. you sure got a good finish on yours though!
> ...



OK! I'll keep my eye out!


----------

